# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  another newbee

## sailorlover19

hey everybody, 
i've been fascinated by Russia and it's history, culture, and lanuage since i went to St. Petersburg for about a month 2 years ago. but it's hard to teach myself. i'm hoping this will help a bit.   ::  we'll see!

----------


## Friendy

Hello Lisa  ::  
Welcome to this forum. It's a great place for learning Russian.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Welcome welcome you Mr. Friend.  
On an unrelated topic: 
For 200 points: How many people in this forum have their icon as that blasted penguin with a laptop? It just came into my mind because I remembered solanum had that icon with the piggy...

----------


## Линдзи

The penguin-with-a-laptop's undulations make me kind of queasy.

----------


## Dogboy182

Maybe it's the _new_ penguin typing up his _newer_ russian course.

----------


## sailorlover19

well, i'm a lil taken aback at the amount of curtesy displayed in this forum...  ::  ...i am thuroughly impressed...  ::  ...anyway, thanks for the outstanding welcome...  ::

----------

